# Digicam ueber USB

## photocolor

hi,

ich habe meine digitalkamera von nikon an meinen usb-port angeschlossen.

im kernel habe ich fest den usb-support einkompiliert.

gentoo findet nach abfrage mit dmesg auch eine nikon-kamera auf

dem /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

wie kann ich die kamera ansprechen?

muss ich noch einige pakete emergen?

cu

michi

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

wenn die kamera keinen eigenen Treiber im Kernel hat und es mit gphoto nicht geht, kannst Du sie immer noch als Massenspeicher ansprechen.

Dazu muss Generic SCSI Support im Kernel sein und USB-Masstorage Support (funktionierte bei mir nur wenn ich's als Modul geladen hab)

Dann solltest Du die Kamera mit einem mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/xyz ansprechen können

Dim

----------

## photocolor

Hi,

bedeutet das, dass wenn dmesg die kamera erkannt hat der kernel diese auch unterstuetzt???

nachstehend habe ich mal die sequenz aus dmesg angehaengt.

==================================================

hub.c: new USB device 00:04.2-1, assigned address 2

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: NIKON     Model: NIKON DSC E4500   Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sda: 31360 512-byte hdwr sectors (16 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:04.2-1 address 2

==================================================

muss noch scsi Generic Support einkompilieren. USB-Masstore ist schon drin...

cu

michi

----------

## McPringle

 *photocolor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hub.c: new USB device 00:04.2-1, assigned address 2
> 
> scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> ...

 

Das sieht sehr gut aus. Die Kamera, bzw. die Speicherkarte der Kamera, kann von Dir wie eine USB-Festplatte bzw. ein USB-Stick benutzt werden. Einfach mounten und die Dateien kopieren...

Gruß

McPringle

----------

## Aescunnars

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> bedeutet das, dass wenn dmesg die kamera erkannt hat der kernel diese auch unterstuetzt??? 
> 
> 

 

Genau.

Bei dir im System unter /dev/sda zu finden.

Brauchst nur noch testen ob des /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2 ... ist

----------

## photocolor

Hi,

nachdem ich dass Genetic-SCSI einkompiliert habe konnte ich einen mount durchfuehren.

Mount verlangt aber ein Dateisystem. Ich habe es mal mit vfat und ext probiert   doch es kam immer die Meldung:

mount: Falscher Dateisystemtyp, ungültige Optionen, der

       »Superblock« von /dev/sda ist beschädigt oder es sind

       zu viele Dateisysteme eingehängt

Ich könnte jetzt alle durchprobieren - vielleicht kennt sich aber hier jemand mir Dateitypen aus!!!

cu

Michi

----------

## Aescunnars

Hi,

falsch:

```
mount /dev/sda /mnt/digicam
```

richtig:

```
mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/digicam
```

unter der Annahme das die erste Partition auf der Kamera die Daten erhält.

----------

## photocolor

Hi,

ich habe den Fehler gefunden!!!   :Very Happy: 

Es lag wieder mal am Kernel. Ich habe jetzt das USB-MDC einkompiliert und

schon kann ich zugreifen.

Laut Nikon brauchen alle Cams aus jenem Hause diesen IBM-Treiber.

danke und bis zum nächstenmal

cu

michi

----------

## Schlummi

Für Digitalkameras könnt ich noch gtkam zusammen mit gphoto empfehlen. 

http://gphoto.sourceforge.net/

----------

## Swift

 *Schlummi wrote:*   

> Für Digitalkameras könnt ich noch gtkam zusammen mit gphoto empfehlen. 
> 
> http://gphoto.sourceforge.net/

 

danke für den tipp, werd ich heut abend gleich ma versuchen  :Smile: 

/e: geht nicht, irgendwer ne idee an was das alles liegen kann? ist ne olympus c3030zoom

----------

